# Just an observation



## Pmedic828 (Feb 6, 2015)

It seems to me that most of you that purchase a small lathe purchase the g4003g gunsmith lathe from grizzly.  This lathe does not have variable speed and does not come with a DRO.  What do you members think if we could get Grizzly to manufacture this G4003g lathe with some type of variable speed VFD and include a DRO in the package.  Do you think that we could get Grizzly to make one like this?


----------



## thomas s (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes that would be great. But I think it just has to do with the cost. thomas s


----------



## rgray (Feb 6, 2015)

The Precision Mathews 12x36 lathe can be bought with DRO installed. Also is a note saying "3 phase available by special order" (in main specifications).
Slip clutch on feed rod, brake, wedge post, enclosed change gears, coolant system, a few things the grizzly doesn't have. And price is close. And not Chinese if I heard that right.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 6, 2015)

It is Chinese. And the G400G doesn't require any gear changes for all inch feeds/threads. The PM does. Not big differences, just different.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 6, 2015)

Pmedic828 said:


> It seems to me that most of you that purchase a small lathe purchase the g4003g gunsmith lathe from grizzly.  This lathe does not have variable speed and does not come with a DRO.  What do you members think if we could get Grizzly to manufacture this G4003g lathe with some type of variable speed VFD and include a DRO in the package.  Do you think that we could get Grizzly to make one like this?



The DRO maybe. The VFD/3ph probably not. The cost of the G4003G currently is a big part of it's appeal to many. I would suspect that the number of people that would want these features added is a significantly smaller subset of those drawn to this type lathe in it's current configuration.

Lots of people say they want the cool stuff, but most aren't willing to pay for it.


----------



## raven7usa (Feb 6, 2015)

If the G43003G had a VFD and a DRO, it would have been out of my price range. I just have to live with the standard features currently offered.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 6, 2015)

raven7usa said:


> If the G43003G had a VFD and a DRO, it would have been out of my price range. I just have to live with the standard features currently offered.



For now. You can always add later if you want. That's the cool part about this stuff.


----------

